# Fly fishing small creeks for bass/sunfish



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone here hit the small stuff for bass and sunfish? I will be moving in the next few weeks and the new place has a cool little stream behind it, my guess from fishing similar creeks is it should have some bass and sunfish. I am brainstorming a small fly box to carry down there. Anyone care to share any favorites? I am thinking right now:

-small Kreelex style flash streamers
-hoppers
-small poppers
-maybe a few simple small craw patterns like the Bronze Goddess
-a few plus sized nymphs like hare's ears and stones

Any other recommendations?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You're gonna need bamboo.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> You're gonna need bamboo.


I'm hoping glass will do.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive fished a few creeks like that....I used size 8 Wooly Buggers bead heads .....Maddam X's.......and a non discript nymphy thing....ty'd on a size 8-10 nymph hook with a rabbit fur tail and a rubbit fur collar behind a 1/8 bead head with the body dubbed....think a hares ear with a collar....that was really all I used....Had some fun evening with a 7.5 ft 2wt ....also small clousers ty'd with bead chain eyes...the creek had mostly gills and rocks along with a few smallies tossed in....I once got a 15'' smallie on that set up....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That was a joke in light of recent advice. 


Adams, hare's ear and an ant.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> That was a joke in light of recent advice.
> 
> 
> Adams, hare's ear and an ant.


Oh I know, I have kept up on that dramatic roller coaster of a thread.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Anything with rubber legs seems to work well in the small creeks and streams I've been fishing. I've had very little luck with clouser minnows except in bigger water or ponds. I tied a carp teaser with rubber legs the other day that seemed popular with sun fish. I haven't tried it yet in a small mouth area but I think it will work. I caught a ton of smallies and rock bass last year with a bead head wooly bugger that had rubber legs.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the small streams! Mini buggers on a size 10-12 wet fly hook...black, olive, an purple are my three faves.......black ants........early in the season (like now) bucktails on size 8-10 streamer hooks.....I like some of the traditionals like Mickey Finns.....is this a big move like across the state or just across town?

Mike


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

slumpbusters - on a jig hook. When the water is dirty, you will be loosing lots of flies unless you want to walk into the holes (and ruin that hole for a few hours) to get flies back. Find something that keeps the point upright anyways.  Make it buggy/creature looking for a bonus.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

MIKE*A said:


> I love the small streams! Mini buggers on a size 10-12 wet fly hook...black, olive, an purple are my three faves.......black ants........early in the season (like now) bucktails on size 8-10 streamer hooks.....I like some of the traditionals like Mickey Finns.....is this a big move like across the state or just across town?
> 
> Mike


Basically across town. We'll still be about the same distance from work (inside 10 minutes) but have a much larger home and a nice sized yard. Big enough to enjoy, small enough it's not a pain to mow.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Poppers, and Poppers, and petes. I suppose you would go subsurface, I would bring a carp fly because as soon as you throw at carp somthing else bites it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

riverKing said:


> Poppers, and Poppers, and petes. I suppose you would go subsurface, I would bring a carp fly because as soon as you throw at carp somthing else bites it.


I have made a decision this year to never leave the house to fish fresh water without a small carp box. It's too often I see them and say "I wish I had my carp box." I put a small assortment in an Altoids tin turned fly box and carry it on every outing.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

my small creek box I think is 4 poppers 5 or 6 carp flies and maybe a small streamer or two. But yeah, leaving without a carp box is like going on a trip without a 6wt, you never know when you will want it, but you will.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I tied a few #10 Kreelex streamers with bead chain eyes for shallower water several days back. Also a few Madam X's in natural and black. I want to tie some Charlie Boy Hoppers and Goddesses if I ever get back to the vise before June. Too dang busy right now.


----------

